# 24" MTB Reccomendations



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Son is itching for a mountain bike and I'm not sure if I'll have the time to get my old 24" stump jumper (old school '84 sport model) restored for this summer. Anybody know of half-decent 24" mtbs, searches haven't come up with anything aside from your typical DB/Wallmart special.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott, Specialised, Giant and Cube make some decent 24" mtbs.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Scott, Specialised, Giant and Cube make some decent 24" mtbs.


X2, also have a look at Opus 24".


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

Kona Hula


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

BobGolden said:


> Kona Hula


x2, great bike.


----------



## BillyWayne (Jun 24, 2010)

Specialized Hotrock.


----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. We took a look at a few bikes and unless I find some great deal on Craigslist, I'll just restore my old Stumpy. He's 11 and no sense buying him a new bike that will last only through this year.


----------



## wahoo67 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we're going to get our 8 year old son a real 24" bike (after being really frustrated with a department store bike). We have 2 local bike shops. One has free tune-ups for life and carries these brands:
Giant
Scott
Orbea
Kona
Schwinn
GT
I've heard good things about Kona but this year's looks a little feminine so that one is probably out. The other shop carries Trek and Gary Fisher but doesn't have as good as a service warranty. What bike from the above brands would you get? 

Thanks for any help, I don't know much about today's bikes and I want him to really enjoy it.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Take him to ride a few of those. Any will blow away his department store bike. Basically comes down to which he likes better and/or which fits your budget best. I wouldn't go crazy, as he'll be ready for a 26"er in a couple years. I'm looking to buy a 13" frame 26" bike for my 8 year old daughter soon.


----------



## essjss (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's another option that I wish I could claim as an original thought.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8185815&postcount=14

I'm already looking for small women's frames to put some 24" wheels on for when my girls grow out of their 20" bikes.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

wahoo67 said:


> I think we're going to get our 8 year old son a real 24" bike (after being really frustrated with a department store bike). We have 2 local bike shops. One has free tune-ups for life and carries these brands:
> Giant
> Scott
> Orbea
> ...


I would go with:
1)Scott Spark RC JR 24"if your dealer can find you a used one - you won't find a new one.
2)Scott Scale RC JR 24".
3)Scott Spark 24".
4)Scott Scale 24".
In that order.


----------



## wahoo67 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I will take him to ride some. Last time I was there they only had the Giant in a kids 24. One of his friends has it and likes it. Any comments on the Giant? Those Scotts look nice but I'd be wary of having them order without being able to ride. What do others think abou the small adult frame with some 24's? He's 53" tall now. 

Thanks again!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

essjss said:


> Here's another option that I wish I could claim as an original thought.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8185815&postcount=14
> 
> I'm already looking for small women's frames to put some 24" wheels on for when my girls grow out of their 20" bikes.


After reading through that thread, it's the way I'm going for a 24 inch for my son when he's ready.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Our daughter is 55" or so and on a women's S 26". I think at 53" you could probably move him to a XS 26" and be fine, and if he doesn't fit stick some 24" wheels on it. If you have a younger kid behind him, a 24" might be the ticket for a bit.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

The Felt 24" MTB looks to be the best on the market to me.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

Norco makes some sick 24" fs rigs


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I love all these comments with no basis behind them. 

Let me try one: Hummer 24" bikes blow the others away.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

what "basis" is needed? the OP asked for brands that produced 24" kids bikes and several folks have chimed in to help.......


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

SuperJETT said:


> I love all these comments with no basis behind them.
> 
> Let me try one: Hummer 24" bikes blow the others away.


The basis is my own opinion. Use a computer search and look up the bike I suggested and find your own 'basis'. I was just trying to help by sharing a bike I recently discovered and didn't know existed until a few days ago. Somebody else will need to write the technical essay on it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

SuperJETT said:


> I love all these comments with no basis behind them.
> 
> Let me try one: Hummer 24" bikes blow the others away.


LOL blame the schools. I see it now with kids. Just spout off an opinion and if you ask why, they stare at you with a blank stare. Critical thinking is gone schools are pumping at sheeple.

The 2 posts above mine prove my point.

I wouldn't doubt if those 2 don't even have kids reading a 24 inch bike.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you trying to get personal with me? It sure sounds that way. Maybe you should say something about my mother now? You're one of those Internet trolls who hides behind a computer screen and keyboard making immature comments about people you know nothing about.

So now I know there is at least one genius among us, please say more intelligent things. I came here just to get your opinion. Please don't stop now. Its all about you and the other guy. We don't have to just stop at 24" bikes, you fellas must have much more to offer.

What else can you share with us?


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

The Hotrock looks good to me because of its really low BB ( over an inch lower than others) this puts the little guys seat height an inch lower also and makes it a bit easier to stand over. As far as parts specs go, they all are equal in the same price range. Just look for something with a A-head stem so you have some adjustment options. Quill style are fine if your never going to mess with it. Kids like certain colors and some need more stand over than others ( bent top tube) which may be a decision maker. 

Ps. Im looking for a used Hotrock 24 if anyone is selling one. Really just need the frame.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Believe it or not, I looked at Felt's site before posting and it looks just like any other 24" bike from Kona/Spec/Trek/etc. What exactly makes it "best on the market" because that's pretty bold. No disc brakes and no real info listed on http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Mountain/Q-Series/Q24.aspx

I have 9/7/5 year old kids on 26"/24"/20" mtbs currently, including a Kona Hula that weighs 28lbs and is a great bike with shifters that kids can actually operate easily as opposed to grip shifters which most of the time they can't get all the way to the big cog (for younger ones). I wouldn't say the Kona is best on the market though because it's not exceptionally light.

There, that's having a basis for a comment and lends some credibility to my opinion or at least gives people more info to go off of based on actual experience with a bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

t135 said:


> Are you trying to get personal with me? It sure sounds that way. Maybe you should say something about my mother now? You're one of those Internet trolls who hides behind a computer screen and keyboard making immature comments about people you know nothing about.
> 
> So now I know there is at least one genius among us, please say more intelligent things. I came here just to get your opinion. Please don't stop now. Its all about you and the other guy. We don't have to just stop at 24" bikes, you fellas must have much more to offer.
> 
> What else can you share with us?


You want to take personal, that's your deal. I'd say and ask the same thing to your face, why is the better bike. The forum is full of one liners, that's not any value to the person asking the questions. Expand, tell the person why something is the best or better than something else.

Hmm, maybe you're one of those internet trolls that's got an opinion on everything, even those things they have no experience with.

So just like the other guy asked, besides an internet search, what makes the Felt the best 24 for a kid?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

OP,
If you so inclined, use some of the 24" parts you already have on a 26er frame, you will get a lot of life out of it and you can really customize it. If you can lace up disc hubs on the 24" wheels, it works quite well. See my post here if you have any interest.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=705860


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> LOL blame the schools. I see it now with kids. Just spout off an opinion and if you ask why, they stare at you with a blank stare. Critical thinking is gone schools are pumping at sheeple.
> 
> The 2 posts above mine prove my point.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt if those 2 don't even have kids reading a 24 inch bike.


I guarantee that you would not say that to my face. That's the 'troll' aspect of your attempt to communicate.

I probably should have chosen different words than "best on the market". But that still doesn't excuse a bunch of smarts$$ remarks. Mature dialogue I can handle, but I have no interest in internet forum games with arrogant prima donnas. This forum is allegedly a community to celebrate a common love for mountain biking. Not a place for personal attacks on other forum members and their kids.

The Kona bike comments are solid gold.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

We for a Gary Fisher Tyro for free. I bought a Jamis Fester at a yard sale and fixed it up for a friends daughter. These are both good bikes, although the Fisher is a tank and uses some odd size parts, which makes it difficult (but not impossible) to upgrade with lighter parts. They both got the girls out riding and they love it, and that is all that matter really. Kids don't care about the weight. I think dads put way to much thought into a bike. If the kids likes it and will ride it, get it for them. If you can get a great deal on it, even better.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've thought alot about that very thing. And its one of the reasons I liked the Felt Q24. I remember being my daughters age in southern California in 1978. I got one of the first Mongoose BMX bikes with the aluminum motomag wheels. I still have no idea how much it weighed or how good the components were. The only mod we ever did was for snakebelly tires.

I was a BMX racing and trail riding fanatic. In California and after we moved back east. I rode that thing hard for a solid five years until I started driving cars. Sure wish I'd kept that bike. Would be fun to tell stories to my daughter and ride it with her.

Anyway, over the past few months I've finally come to realize we (wife and I) only need to worry about the 24" bike for maybe a year before I can move her to a better 26" frame that she can enjoy for years with me. I still feel the urge to find lighter forks, wheels, and other parts for her current 24" bike.

One things for sure, twist grip gear changers stink. The fella who said that was totally right in my opinion. 

If I was more of a tinkerer I'm sure I'd enjoy modifying my daughters bike though. I can see why guys who enjoy working on their bikes, would want to get into building up a bike for their kids; no matter what size or brand it is.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Back to the Felt, again, what exactly about it do you like? Do you have one? What does your daughter ride?


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

She has a mongoose and a schwinn. The schwinn wasn't my idea nor was i involved in the purchase, but for a 10 year old who'll ride it for a year or less it's fine. Except for the grip shifter, would love to change those for her. She just transitioned to a 24". As in last week. But we've had the bike in our possession for about 6 months. I am trying not to, but I want to weigh it. The front end seems heavy. 

The Felt, which seems to be causing much anxiety, I saw in a bike shop a month ago and it felt lighter and seemed to have little better quality components than you'd get on most kids bikes. I didn't notice that the front end felt like an anchor. It's a kids bike so I see it for what it is. A kids bike and temporary ride. Most 24" kids bikes seem to be on par with each other (aside from Wal Mart bikes). So it meets my criteria for a great 24" kids bike. Me using "best" in a sentence to describe it probably wasn't a good choice, but I was in a hurry and didn't expect people to come out of the woodwork for a heated debate on kids bikes. I don't consider kids bikes to be a hardcore issue, but some people apparently do; which is fine. Their like buying kids shoes, it's a temporary thing to get to the next size up.

Is this what you are looking for? Do you have any experience with the Felt bike other than Internet specs? How long did your kids ride their 24" bikes before moving on to 26"? Based on specs only, what so you consider to be the ultimate 24" bike for kids?


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oops


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just saw your daughter is 55" and on a 26" xs. Mine is 52" tall and just couldn't handle a 26" bike. Even a 13" frame is too much right now. I am really looking forward to her growing so I can get her a nice 26" bike next year.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Late to this party, but my 10 y.o. is on a Marin 24" Bayview Trail. Although it's not light by XC racer weight wienie standards, it's one of the lightest in it's class.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Late to this party, but my 10 y.o. is on a Marin 24" Bayview Trail. Although it's not light by XC racer weight wienie standards, it's one of the lightest in it's class.


Based on the weights I could get for the 20 inch bikes, it's why I picked the Marin 20 inch for my son.


----------



## kburati (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like the Specialized Gromrock, unfortunately Specialized doesn't make it anymore. I got lucky and found a leftover '09 for my son, he's ridden Winter Park and Highland mountain on it already.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

indianadave said:


> I think dads put way to much thought into a bike. If the kids likes it and will ride it, get it for them. If you can get a great deal on it, even better.


For the most part that's true, but kids will spot the better bike in a hurry like adults. I have a niece that's tiny for her age. Maybe 1.5" taller than my daughter that's 3 years younger so they ride the same size bikes. Just before mine hit 6 santa found her a practically brand new 20" hotrock on craigslist. Tried to get one for my niece but the BIL insisted on new, so my niece ended up with a steel 1 sp Trek Mystic for about the same price.

The inlaws have a 200 yd flat dirt/gravel drive so gears, suspension, etc aren't really necessary like kids need on our hilly neighborhood H&B. Still, about a week later the 2 play together at the inlaws and within 15 min my niece is convincing her younger cousin to switch for the day. LOL Happens every time they ride together. My kid has a cruiser too and like dad loves anything 2 wheeled so she gives in easily, but they both know the faster lighter bike.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Weight and speed aside, you have to admit that the Hotrock just looks like a more adult and sportier bike. And it has more gears etc. All kids are different but for 6 year old girls the allure of gears to change would seem like a major attraction. Then you add in the front and back brakes on the Hotrock and the Hotrock just looks like a better bike.

My daughter was thrilled when she was able to handle the 24". It feels heavier than her 20" but she's just looking at the bigger wheels and the extra gears. Her comment was "I feel like I can do anything on this bike!" Which was really cute considering she's 10 and not so experienced on a bike. But she loves it regardless of the weight and/or speed.

Just my opinion, but unless a child is led by a parent or older person, I personally think they go for cool looks, lots of gears and brakes, shocks, and bigger wheels.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

t135 said:


> One things for sure, twist grip gear changers stink. The fella who said that was totally right in my opinion.


One thing to keep in mind, young kids may not have the strength for trigger shifters for the front. I bought the Marin specifically for the 2 chainrings and 7 speed rear, yet my son can't shift it from the small ring to the large in front with the triggers I put on.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Twist shifters actually make a lot of sense for kids. I used to ride them in the 90's myself, don't care for them these days, but yeah....way more grip strength in a little kid than finger strength.

OP, shame you wont have the time for a 26 to 24 project, because they sure look sweet, and have great expandability. Hand me down parts from mom or dad's bikes is a great convenience also. My boy isn't nearly ready for one (he's 5) but I'm already looking at those 15" 26ers and thinking...


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep, the revo twist shifters on most 20" mtbs are POS's that's for sure. I re-cabled the brakes & shifters w/6mm housing and better cables, dinked w/the shifter a little and got it slightly smoother on my kids hotrock. 

On almost EVERY kids bike I've ever tried brand new on an LBS floor the brake cables have a ton of drag. They use the cheapest worst cables/housing on these things. Spend a few bucks and re-cable them day 1. Smooth, easy for a weaker child's grip to squeeze is much more important on the brakes vs. the shifter.

Still, I like the twisties 'cause it's easier to explain to a kid the big numbers go fast, the little numbers are for going uphill. Plus, you can just shout "shift to 2" or "shift to 5" and they eventually figure it all out and when to time upshifts.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

SuperJETT said:


> Our daughter is 55" or so and on a women's S 26". I think at 53" you could probably move him to a XS 26" and be fine, and if he doesn't fit stick some 24" wheels on it. If you have a younger kid behind him, a 24" might be the ticket for a bit.


That is a good solution....24 in wheels on a 26 in wheeled frame. We did that for my 5'0" wife over a decade ago and she eventually moved to the bigger wheels when she got more comfortable riding higher. Velocity used to make some good lightweight rims, and there have been some decent tire runs over the years. Just make sure you got actual MTB rims and not 24in bmx rims as they have different ERD. You can even run 26 in up front for a while and 24in in the rear as a transition. My wife actually raced this 46er set up for a while and loved it because the back end was so nimble in techy sections.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Timo said:


> That is a good solution....24 in wheels on a 26 in wheeled frame. We did that for my 5'0" wife over a decade ago and she eventually moved to the bigger wheels when she got more comfortable riding higher. Velocity used to make some good lightweight rims, and there have been some decent tire runs over the years. Just make sure you got actual MTB rims and not 24in bmx rims as they have different ERD. You can even run 26 in up front for a while and 24in in the rear as a transition. My wife actually raced this 46er set up for a while and loved it because the back end was so nimble in techy sections.


Interesting thought, like a 650b/26 for kids


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kalamath said:


> Twist shifters actually make a lot of sense for kids. I used to ride them in the 90's myself, don't care for them these days, but yeah....way more grip strength in a little kid than finger strength.
> 
> OP, shame you wont have the time for a 26 to 24 project, because they sure look sweet, and have great expandability. Hand me down parts from mom or dad's bikes is a great convenience also. My boy isn't nearly ready for one (he's 5) but I'm already looking at those 15" 26ers and thinking...


We've had a different experience with the grip shifters. My daughter who's 10 can't get into the lowest gear. And with sweaty hands it's hard to change any gears. My wife's grip shifters gave her the same trouble. My trigger shifters are so easy to click it's not funny.

I guess not everyone experiences the same problem with the grip shifters.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Same experience here, our kids have trouble with grip-shifters getting into low gear and when it's hot outside. Our trail-a-bike is the 7-speed with gripshifter and even after replacing the cable with Jagwire and lubing the shifter only our 9 year old can shift to 1.

Our Kona Hula on the other hand has great combined triggers/brake levers with very easy to operate triggers that are color coded/label for low/high. It's a 2009 and from what I remember they changed them in 2010 to twisters, bad choice.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy a cheaper trigger, take it apart and see if I can rig up a mechanical advantage inside the assemble


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

t135 said:


> I guess not everyone experiences the same problem with the grip shifters.


Sure enough, though I think triggers may be a bit easier, I'm not entirely sure as my son has no problem with grip for the RD. He doesn't seem to have the thumb reach to fully utilize the triggers (more than 1 gear change) for rapid changes. The FD on a trigger is no good, though. Even I have trouble getting the push to go from 1->2. 2->3 is much easier, it seems. All my shifters are SRAM (attack and X.7) though, I should buy some Shimano and see if they are easier or harder.

My daughter has problems with RD shifting, so I'll check out a trigger, and probably swap out that nasty heavy RD too, with a SRAM X.7.

More mechanical advantage would be good, coupled with a shorter throw for small hands. I'd like to see triggers that allow kids to go 2 or 3 gears with a full depress.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Sure enough, though I think triggers may be a bit easier, I'm not entirely sure as my son has no problem with grip for the RD. He doesn't seem to have the thumb reach to fully utilize the triggers (more than 1 gear change) for rapid changes. The FD on a trigger is no good, though. Even I have trouble getting the push to go from 1->2. 2->3 is much easier, it seems. All my shifters are SRAM (attack and X.7) though, I should buy some Shimano and see if they are easier or harder.
> 
> My daughter has problems with RD shifting, so I'll check out a trigger, and probably swap out that nasty heavy RD too, with a SRAM X.7.
> 
> More mechanical advantage would be good, coupled with a shorter throw for small hands. I'd like to see triggers that allow kids to go 2 or 3 gears with a full depress.


My son loves the triggers for the RD, so I think it's worth the upgrade. HE hated the grip shifters.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I started with a triple front on both of my daughter's bikes but the FD change with either gripshift or trigger shifters was too hard to upshift for my 6 year old. I have subsequently moved to a 1 x 5 setup on the 20" BMX and a 1 x 9 setup on the 24" FS. I chose the final drive ratios so that both my daughters can climb the steepest stuff we ride. They loose a little top speed on flat bike paths but the single track riding is so much more enjoyable and that's what we mostly do. I also found the girls just weren't getting the hang of FD / RD shifting. Just having a RD made things much easier for them. It also saved a fair chunk of weight.


----------



## velocraig (May 1, 2005)

don't forget about the KHS Alite 24
my 8 yr old has beat his up all year in the neighborhood and still races it as-is w/ no problem
only add-on has been clipless pedals


----------



## ikevc (Oct 6, 2009)

*24" bike shopping experience*



madsweeney said:


> Anybody know of half-decent 24" mtbs, searches haven't come up with anything aside from your typical DB/Wallmart special.


My two sons (7 & 9, both about 52" and 60 lbs) needed upgrades from their 7 speed 20" bikes because I was getting worn out pushing them up the hills on fireroads and wanted to do more single track with them. We live in Silicon Valley with great trails in the nearby hills, but not many trails without hills.

I looked up the numbers on a bunch of 24" bikes with a big focus on weight. After reading some other posts here and trying bikes at five local stores, I realized two new things:

1) The shocks on the sub $400 bikes are a waste of weight (and money). I couldn't compress most of them with my 200 lb weight.

2) The lowest gear ratio is as important as weight. Within a few minutes of getting their upgraded bikes, my sons figured out the low gears and started showing off biking up our driveway (14% for about 30' vertical). "Look Dad, I can do it in 2nd gear!". I went back to the numbers and noticed the higher end bikes also had the lowest gear ratios (sorry I couldn't figure out how to keep the table formatting):

24" wheels ~13" frame	Price	Weight	Low Gear	Cassette	Crank	Suspension
Novarra Ponderosa 24"	$500	26.2	1.45	11/32	42/32/22	50 mm
Ibex Alpine 440K	$480	24.7	1.33	11/32	160: 42/34/24	63 mm
Scott Scale Jr	$420	26	1.27	11/28	152: 42/32/22	50 mm
Gary Fisher Precaliber 24	$360	26.1	1.27	14/28	42/32/22	50 mm
Marin Bayview	$380	27	1.27	14/28	42/32/22	50 mm
Scott Voltage Jr	$380	27.5	1.27	14/28	152: 42/32/22	50 mm
Scott Spark Jr Front & rear Suspension	$530	28.6	1.27	11/28	42/32/22	50 mm
GT Stomper	$270	29.3	1.27	14/28	42/32/22	50 mm
Kona Shred 2-4	$690 1.27	14/28	32/22	80 mm
Raleigh Mtn Scout	$250	24	1.17	14/28	42/34/24	None
Trek MT220 Al frame from 2004	$280	27.3	1.17	14/28	127-152: 42/32/24	40mm
Specialized Hotrock 24 $350	26	1.17	14/28	42/34/24	50 or none with street model
Haro Flightline 20	$325	28	1.17	14/28	160: 42/34/24	50 mm
Novara Tractor/Moxie	$300	28.5	1.17	14/28	42/34/24	50 mm
Diamondback Octane 24	$200	30	1.17	14/28	42/34/24	40 mm
Kona Hula	$400 1.17	14/28	155: 42/34/24	65 mm
K2 ZED	$215 1.17	13/28	152: 24/34/42	40 mm
Performance Holeshot 24	$195 50 mm

So if I were buying new, I'd get something like a Mtn Scout, upgrade the handlebar and cassette to get a light bike with low gear ratios at a good price.

Craigslist happened to have a couple nice lightly used bikes right nearby, so I bought a Trek MT 220 2007 ($80) and a Specialized Hotrock A1 FS 2005 ($100). I noticed right away the Hotrock is a much better bike (shock works for 60 lb rider, components, weight, etc.). For the MT 220 I replaced the seat post, handlebar, and put on a rigid fork ($30 Amazon). Both boys love their new bikes and they are doing way better on the hills.

My oldest is quite style conscious and didn't want to lose the cool-looking front shock. I took it off the bike and showed him the weight on a kitchen scale (~ 5lbs) and he began to waver. Then I asked him to carry it up the driveway and he was convinced in an instant.

Hope this helps, and enjoy biking with your kids!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Fixed it for you


```
24" wheels ~13" frame 			Price 	Weight 	Low Gear 	Cassette 	Crank 		Suspension

Novarra Ponderosa 24" 			$500 	26.2 	1.45 		11/32 		42/32/22 	50 mm
Ibex Alpine 440K           		$480 	24.7 	1.33 		11/32 		160: 42/34/24 	63 mm
Scott Scale Jr                		$420 	26 	1.27 		11/28 		152: 42/32/22 	50 mm
Gary Fisher Precaliber 24 		$360 	26.1 	1.27 		14/28 		42/32/22 	50 mm
Marin Bayview                   	$380 	27 	1.27 		14/28 		42/32/22 	50 mm
Scott Voltage Jr                	$380 	27.5 	1.27 		14/28 		152: 42/32/22 	50 mm
Scott Spark Jr Front & rear Suspension 	$530 	28.6 	1.27 		11/28 		42/32/22 	50 mm
GT Stomper 				$270 	29.3 	1.27 		14/28 		42/32/22 	50 mm
Kona Shred 2-4 				$690 		1.27 		14/28 		32/22 		80 mm
Raleigh Mtn Scout 			$250 	24 	1.17 		14/28 		42/34/24 	None
Trek MT220 Al frame from 2004 		$280 	27.3 	1.17 		14/28 		127-152: 42/32/24 40mm
Specialized Hotrock 24 			$350 	26 	1.17 		14/28 		42/34/24 	50 or none with street model
Haro Flightline 20 			$325 	28 	1.17 		14/28 		160: 42/34/24 	50 mm
Novara Tractor/Moxie 			$300 	28.5 	1.17 		14/28 		42/34/24 	50 mm
Diamondback Octane 24 			$200 	30 	1.17 		14/28 		42/34/24 	40 mm
Kona Hula 				$400 		1.17 		14/28 		155: 42/34/24 	65 mm
K2 ZED 					$215 		1.17 		13/28 		152: 24/34/42 	40 mm
Performance Holeshot 24 		$195 								50 mm
```


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

ikevc said:


> So if I were buying new, I'd get something like a Mtn Scout, upgrade the handlebar and cassette to get a light bike with low gear ratios at a good price.
> 
> Hope this helps, and enjoy biking with your kids!


Thanks for this useful post (and to the many others in this forum).
I agree about the suspension forks. Getting a new Mtn Scout for 250 and adding in some upgrades out of the parts bin is probably what I will do. I may spend a bit on parts as I have 3 kids to pass the bike down to and it should see 4-5 years of service.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

One thing to remember is most of those are freewheel rears, not freehubs so getting a lower gear may be more involved than just a new cassette.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Scott Sparks*

My kids both have Sparks (I got them on sale from REI). They have a flaw which I thought I'd pass on. The rear coil shock is terrible. We have tightened the coil down as far as it will go and my kids still bounce all over the place on a proper mtb ride and bottom out if they get air. My guys don't even weigh that much (68lb for an 11 year old is 30th percentile weight). The Spark RCs come with an X Fusion air shock which I'm going to see if I can purchase from them today. Not sure if they even still make them. In hindsight, I would get a lighter hartail for my 10 and 11 year olds. Or look for a nice small lightweight women's frame and put smaller rims on it for a couple of years. They grow so fast.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Ps*

FYI, just called X Fusion. The air shock replacement is $100.


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

My son has the Spark Jr RC that comes with the x-fusion shock. It works well but does need to have the air pressure adjusted (for the terrain) more frequently than an adult bike. Not sure why, maybe because it has so little travel. We run lower pressure for trails and increase it for rocks and jumping or it will bottom out.

The x-fusion velvet air fork is also a great upgrade for these bikes.


----------



## jimi86 (Aug 5, 2011)

my son is 12 and hes looking at the Kona stinky 24 inch MTB


----------



## CheesePuff (Apr 20, 2010)

ikevc said:


> Craigslist happened to have a couple nice lightly used bikes right nearby, so I bought a Trek MT 220 2007 ($80) and a Specialized Hotrock A1 FS 2005 ($100). I noticed right away the Hotrock is a much better bike (shock works for 60 lb rider, components, weight, etc.). For the MT 220 I replaced the seat post, handlebar, and put on a rigid fork ($30 Amazon). Both boys love their new bikes and they are doing way better on the hills.
> 
> My oldest is quite style conscious and didn't want to lose the cool-looking front shock. I took it off the bike and showed him the weight on a kitchen scale (~ 5lbs) and he began to waver. Then I asked him to carry it up the driveway and he was convinced in an instant.
> 
> Hope this helps, and enjoy biking with your kids!


We just bought our daughter a Specialized Hotrock A1 FS as well.
She just turned 9 a couple months ago and it fits her perfectly.
She loves it and it really is sharp in the bright red paint.:thumbsup:


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Kona has a Kula 2-4 for 2012. They haven't made one since 2009, IIRC.


----------



## 63A (May 21, 2010)

Great thread. My nine year old is on a 24" Diamondback (front susp) but wants a full suspension because that is what dad has. I'm trying to wait a bit longer and buy an XS 26" bike so he will have soom room to grow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my son a Giant Boulder. They had a model that was a step up with a suspension shock, but the shock was so poor quality that it just wansn't worth it. I could move it a bit putting my weight on it, so there is no way my son would get much (if any) benefit from it at his weight.

Plus the Boulder is a 1x7 which I think is all the gears my son needs. If he had to mess with the front derailleur as well I think it would only confuse him at this point.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Got my son a Giant Boulder. They had a model that was a step up with a suspension shock, but the shock was so poor quality that it just wansn't worth it. I could move it a bit putting my weight on it, so there is no way my son would get much (if any) benefit from it at his weight.


I have a question for the forum. If one wanted to replace the suspension fork on a 24" wheel bike and go rigid, what would the best option be? I would want a setup that could accept brakes, either disc or rim and maintain proper geometry.

Would a rigid 26" fork with a low axel to crown, say 410mm, be appropriate?

I understand the V-Brake posts on a 26" fork would not be the correct height for a 24" wheel but there are ways around that. I'm mainly concerned with the axel to crown and handling implications of using a rigid 26" fork.

Thoughts?


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

^^^^^I'd think a fork for a 26er would increase the head angle enough to make the handling extremely sluggish for tight singletrack. Also the standover would obviously increase and of course you'd be adding a lot of increased stress to the headtube junction area.

But it might be a fun experiment. I've seen 96ers, why not a 64er? If it worked it might be a blast for light downhill b/c the increased rake would stabilize it for downhill speed and the larger front wheel would have a slight smoothing effect on trail chatter in comparison to a 24" hoop.

And Many many thanks to Ikevc for all the reasearch and taking the time to post up findings to save us all a ton of time.:thumbsup:


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

alex_sdca said:


> I have a question for the forum. If one wanted to replace the suspension fork on a 24" wheel bike and go rigid, what would the best option be? I would want a setup that could accept brakes, either disc or rim and maintain proper geometry.
> 
> Would a rigid 26" fork with a low axel to crown, say 410mm, be appropriate?
> 
> ...


Maybe something like this?
Inspired Team Forks - Inspired Bicycles


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks pretty cool. Thanks for the replies. 

I actually may go with the Nashbar carbon mtn bike fork. It has both canti and disc mounts and has a low axle to crown of 385mm. I should be able to run a 24" wheel on it and preserve geometry/handling.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

alex_sdca said:


> That looks pretty cool. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I actually may go with the Nashbar carbon mtn bike fork. It has both canti and disc mounts and has a low axle to crown of 385mm. I should be able to run a 24" wheel on it and preserve geometry/handling.


alex, be sure to and fill us in if u do it and pics would be rad too. thanks


----------

